
Original WWW announcement - nostrademons
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.text.sgml/browse_thread/thread/2c05895069db4203/339ad55b95ced310?lnk=st&q=&rnum=26#339ad55b95ced310
======
tuukkah
Now even more original (Aug 6 1991 instead of Aug 22):
<http://groups.google.com/group/alt.hypertext/msg/395f282a67a1916c>

And the earlier message from the same day:
<http://groups.google.com/group/alt.hypertext/msg/6dad279804cb3ba>

In the day, hypertext was already available, FTP was already available, but
WWW provided the virally scalable integration. Interestingly, although Gopher
initially became more popular than WWW, the first Gopher announcement I could
find is from Oct 8:
<http://groups.google.com/group/comp.sys.mac.announce/msg/24ad9de8dcfd6e4b>

In time, I hope Wikipedia will link to the important bits of history available
in the archives of the Usenet.

